# Razr stuck



## cyanogenhacker (Jun 23, 2012)

I tried to root my RAZR and it wont turn on. It shows the Boot logo if i press VOL+up and VOL+down and POWER, but it wont go any further. Please...any helpis appreciated thanks


----------



## cyanogenhacker (Jun 23, 2012)

sorry...self bump. This is my work phone and I really need a fix for this.

Information: My computer rebooted during copying a bootloader or something (damn windows updates). nothing is working.....


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13566-droid-razr-fastboot-file/

Might help out.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

How long are you holding the buttons for? Hold until it flashes black then bootloader should appear. It does this at times. Mine does..lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

